# [Review] Noiseblocker Multiframe - Leiser als eine Vogelfeder?



## Jarafi (10. Oktober 2011)

*Review*​ 


*Noiseblocker*​ 


*Multiframe S-Serie*​ 

*M12-S1 und M12-S3HS*​ 


*Herzlich willkommen*​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Das bin ich*
Wie bei jeder Review möchte ich mich kurz vorstellen.
Mein Name ist Jan Ramon Fischer, ich bin 18 Jahre alt und komme aus Waldkirch im schönen Schwarzwald.
Hobbymäßig mach ich sehr viel mit dem PC: von Basteleien bis Overclocking ist alles dabei - und ich bin leidenschaftlicher Fotograf.
Ich hab mir natürlich auch wieder was besonderes für die Aufnahmen Fotos einfallen lassen.


*Weitere Links zu mir und meinen Reviews*

Für mehr abgefahrene Reviews, Bild und und und, besucht Jarafi Reviews auf Facebook

*Facebookseite von Jarafi Reviews*

Die passenden Videos gibt es bei meinem Youtube-Kanal

*Youtube-Kanal von Jarafi Reviews*



*Danksagungen*
Kein Test ohne eine Danksagung an die, ohne die dieser Test nicht möglich gewesen wäre.
Ein ganz großes Dankeschön geht an *Noiseblocker* für die Bereitstellung des NB-Multiframe M12-S1 und der beiden Multiframe M12-S3Hs. 
Ein weiteres großes Dankeschön geht nach Landau an die Firma *Exceleram*, die mir ein RAM-Kit des Typs Exceleram Rippler DDR3-1333MHz Cl9 zur Verfügung stellten und natürlich auch an MSI für das Mainboard *MSI* 890FXA-GD65 und die GPU in Form der GTX560-Ti HAWK.
Auch geht ein Dank an *Corsair* für die H80 und an *be quiet!* Für den Dark Rock Advanced.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Zum Unternehmen*
Das Unternehmen Noiseblocker [NB] wurde im Jahre 1998 gegründet und hat seinen Sitz in Deutschland.
Noiseblocker hat sich auf Lüfter und Technologien im Silent-Markt spezialisiert – wie sich schon dem Namen der Firma entnehmen lässt.
Noiseblocker ist eine Untermarke der Blacknoise Technology Group. 1999 griff Blacknoise erstmals das Thema „Silent-PC“ auf. Im Jahre 2000 führte dies zur Hausmarke Noiseblocker.
Noiseblocker bietet heute ein breites Sortiment an Lüftern und Silence-Zubehör für eure PCs.
Auch verfügt Noiseblocker über jede Menge Know How und eigene Patente. Somit ist diese Firma zwangsläufig in der hervorragenden Lage, immer wieder neue exklusive Produkte auf den Markt bringen zu können.

*Informationen zum Test*
Wie immer hab ich mir passend zum Produkt ein cooles Motto überlegt:

Multiframe leiser als eine Vogel-Feder?

Was der Multiframe von NB leistet und ob er ein Multitalent ist, möchte ich auf den nächsten Seiten erläutern.



*Weitere Links zum Produkt*

*Die Noiseblocker Multiframe auf der Webseite von Noiseblocker*

*Der Noiseblocker Multiframe M12-S1 im PCGH-Preisvergleich*

*Der Noiseblocker Multiframe M12-S3HS im PCGH-Preisvergleich*



*Was ihr so findet?*
Die Unterpunkte des Inhaltsverzeichnis sind mit dem jeweiligen Punkt im Test verlinkt, wollt ihr euch nur die Montage der Lüfter ansehen, den jeweiligen Unterpunkt des Inhalts anklicken und schwupps seit ihr da, natürlich gibt es neben jedem Titel auch ein "Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis"
Die Bilder gibt es natürlich nicht nur in klein, anklicken und die volle Pracht genießen.



*I.Die Äußerlichkeiten*
01. Die Verpackung
02. Der Lieferumfang

*II.Der Lüfter im Detail*
01. Die technischen Raffinessen
02. Die Montage der Lüfter

*III. Der Test*
01. Das Testsystem
02. Der Tischaufbau

*Die Messungen*
01. Die Temperaturen beim Tischaufbau
02. Die Temperaturen im Gehäuse
03. Einsatz einer Flüssigkeitskühlung
04. Die Lautstärke

*IV. Das Resümee*




*I.Die Äußerlichkeiten*​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LP76jTqTg0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

*Die Verpackung*​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Habt ihr euch euren neuen NB Multiframe beim Händler eures Vertrauens gekauft, finden wir den Multiframe in einer komplett schwarz gestalteten Verpackung.​Oben auf der Front finden wir den Namen des Lüfters und dass es sich um einen Ultra Silent Fan handelt, als auch das Multiframe- sowie das NB-Logo.
Auf der Front befindet sich ein Sichtfenster, wodurch ihr einen ersten Blick auf euren neuen Lüfter werfen könnt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


Links neben dem Fenster finden wir die Hauptfeatures des Multiframe-Lüfters:​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Auf den Seiten der Verpackung finden wir noch einmal die Features, sowie die Maße und das Multiframelogo. Auf der Rückseite der Lüfterverpackung finden wir auf deutsch, englisch und französisch die Hauptmerkmale in einer kompakten Zusammenfassung. Am unteren Ende der Rückseite finden wir eine Tabelle mit den technischen Details des Lüfters; dazu gibt es hier die kleine Tabelle.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Das äußere Erscheinungsbild macht mich neugierig auf das Innere.



*Der Lieferumfang*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Öffnen wir die schwarze Schachtel, so lässt sich das Innenleben wie eine Schublade herausziehen: Sicher verpackt im Kunststoffeinschub finden den kompletten Lieferumfang. Ich habe euch den kompletten Inhalt in einer Tabelle zusammengefasst.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*II. Der Lüfter im Detail*


*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4cueeJGNX6Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

*Di**e technischen Raffinessen.*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​Nachdem wir unseren neuen Lüfter in den Händen halten, schauen wir ihn uns etwas genauer an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sofort fällt uns der Rahmen ins Auge, der nicht wie bei normalen Lüftern eckig ist, sondern an den Ecken jeweils etwas übersteht und abgerundet ist. Wenn wir die „Ecken“ anfassen, merken wir, das sie weich sind und nicht - wie üblich - hart; diese Besonderheit dient der Schwingungsminderung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf dem Rahmen oben finden wir zwei Pfeile, die die Richtung des Luftstroms anzeigen.
Auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite finden wir das Noiseblocker-Logo, zusammen mit der Patentnummer und dem Slogan „Designed in Germany“




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Lüfter ist ebenso wie die Verpackung komplett in schwarz gehalten, lediglich der weiße Aufkleber in der Mitte des Lüfters hebt sich vom schwarzen Design ab. In der Mitte auf dem Aufkleber finden wir das Firmenlogo und die Typbezeichnung des Lüfters.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiter Hinweise darauf, dass er in Deutschland entwickelt wurde, und dass in diesem Lüfter patentierte Low-Noise-Technology von Noiseblocker steckt.
Konkret handelt es sich bei dieser Technologie um:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf den ersten Blick war ich doch überrascht, was man alles an so etwas „Trivialem“ wie einem Lüfter besser machen kann als andere.
Ich hab euch im folgenden Bild eine Übersicht über alle technischen Details des Multiframe dargestellt, gefolgt von einer Erläuterung zu den einzelnen Punkten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Die Montage der Lüfter*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Die Lüfter sind ohne Probleme zu montieren. Sowohl beim Gehäuse-Einbau, als auch bei diversen Kombinationen mit Kühlern verschiedenster Bauart, gibt es keine Schwierigkeiten.
Besonders der mitgelieferte Silikonrahmen lässt sich super einfach montieren: dazu müsst ihr einfach die Nasen des Silikonrahmens in den Lüfter stecken.
Der Silikonrahmen sorgt nämlich dafür, dass keine Luft aufgrund der Rücksprungkonstruktion an dem entstehenden Schlitz austritt und erzwingt auf diese Art, dass der Luftstrom den beabsichtigten Weg nimmt. Dadurch wird der Wirkungsgrad noch einmal verbessert, was besonders im Hinblick auf Wasserkühlungen interessant ist.
Die Silikondichtung ist zudem so konstruiert, dass sie keinen Einfluss auf die Entkopplungsfunktion des Multiframe-Lüfters hat, so dass auch weiterhin ein sehr leiser Betrieb gewährleistet ist.
Das Anschlusskabel ist auch ausreichend dimensioniert, was seine Länge angeht und passt mit dem schwarzen Sleeve perfekt zum komplett schwarzen Design des Multiframe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*III. Der Test*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​Nach dem theoretischen Teil kommen wir zum praktischen Testen unter Alltagsbedingungen.
Für den Test habe ich mir zwei Kühler geschnappt: einmal den Corsair H80 und den be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced.
Diese habe ich sowohl auf dem Tischaufbau als auch im Xigmatek Elysium mit fünf verschiedenen Lüftern getestet.
Die Daten der fünf Lüfter habe ich euch in der unteren Tabelle zusammengefasst.
Ich möchte hier anmerken, das der NB S1 aufgrund seiner geringen Drehzahl und aufgrund der Tatsache, dass er eigentlich für den Gehäuse-Einbau gedacht ist, bei den Kühlertests aus dem Rahmen fällt.




*Das Testsystem*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Damit ihr wisst, was den Multiframes im Test zur Seite steht, hier eine kleine Übersicht zum Aufbau meines Testsystems und der verschiedenen Lüfter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was der Multiframe kann, seht ihr in den folgenden Diagrammen.




*Der Tischaufbau*
Beginnen wir mit dem Test auf dem Tischaufbau.
Dieser dient dazu, die Leistung des Lüfters ohne den Luftstrom im Gehäuse festzustellen, da dieser doch meist erhebliche Verbesserungen bei der Minderung der Temperaturen bewirkt.
Für meinen Tischaufbau habe ich mir einen kleinen Holzmainboardhalter gebaut, sodass das Board sich nicht auf Zeitschriften arbeiten muss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Temperaturmessungen*

Im folgenden findet ihr nun die Temperaturmessungen der verschiedenen Lüfter in verschiedenen Szenarien.
*Ich bitte auch hier noch einmal zu beachten, der M12-S1 ist ein Gehäuselüfter und fällt demnach bei den Kühlerbenchmarks sehr stark ab.*


*Die Temperaturen beim Tischaufbau*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​Zunächst ein Diagramm, das den Betrieb bei 6V Lüfterspannung auf dem Tischaufbau zeigt. 
Verwendet wurde der be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced.
Die farbigen Balken zeigen den Noiseblocker Multiframe.

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


Nun das Diagramm bei einer Lüfterspannung von 12V bei allen Kontrahenten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








*Die Temperaturen im Gehäuse*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​Als nächstes ein Diagramm, das den be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced zusammen mit den vier Lüftern bei einer Spannung von 6V im Gehäuse zeigt.
Als Gehäuse kam das Xigmatek Elysium zum Einsatz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dasselbe Szenario wie oben, nur haben die Lüfter auf dem Kühler diesen Durchgang mit 12V absolviert.
Die Gehäuselüfter laufen weiterhin mit 6V.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Einsatz einer Flüssigkeitskühlung*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​Bei der in meinem Test eingesetzten Wasserkühlung handelt es sich um eine der neusten Kompaktflüssigkeitskühlungen von Corsair auf dem Markt.
Getestet wurde mit Lüfter-Doppelbestückung, wobei es zwei Möglichkeiten gibt, den Luftstrom zu lenken:
Im ersten Fall saugt einer der Lüfter die Luft aus dem Gehäuse in den Flüssigkeitskühler-Radiator, der zweite bläst dann die erwärmte Luft aus dem Radiator in die Umgebung: der übliche Betrieb, der Standard-Fall.
Im zweiten Fall wird die Richtung des Luftstroms umgedreht: ein Lüfter saugt aus dem Umgebung frische Luft in den H80-Radiator, ein zweiter bläst die erwärmte Luft dann in das Rechner-Gehäuse: unüblich, aber machbar.

Als Vergleich gibt es die beiden von Corsair mitgelieferten 120mm Lüfter im Balanced-Profil.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Den folgenden Diagrammen lässt sich entnehmen, wie sich die Temperaturen bei der Verwendung nur eines einzigen Lüfters auf der H80 Flüssigkeitskühlung entwickeln.
Dieses Diagramm zeigt das Temperaturverhalten, wenn der Luftstrom aus dem Gehäuse in die Umgebung führt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nun ein Diagramm, das die Temperaturentwicklung mit Luftstrom in das Gehäuse zeigt:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Die Lautstärke*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​In den meisten Foren ist die Lautstärke bei Lüftern ein heiß diskutiertes Thema: Die Diskussion bewegt sich dabei innerhalb der beiden Grenzfälle:

Laut, aber gute Kühlung – Leise, und schlechtere Kühlung

Sind sie zu laut, kühlen sie meistens gut aber schlagen auf den Spielspaß.
Sind sie leise, leidet in der Regel die Kühlung darunter und so überhitzen eure Komponenten, was zum Absturz des Systems führen kann.
Es muss also der Mittelweg zwischen Kühlleistung und Lautstärke gefunden werden.

Die fünf Kontrahenten in meinem Test reichen von gar nicht hörbar bis störend brummend.
Beginnen wir mit dem lautesten dem Corsair 120mm Lüfter, der der H80 im Doppelpack beiliegt.
Dieser Kandidat ist der lauteste in der Review, kühlt allerdings am besten, jedoch stören die 2600rpm sicher den ein oder anderen, da sie deutlich auch aus geschlossenen Gehäuse heraus vernehmbar sind.
Der Xigmatek XLF-S1253 ist zwar nicht ganz so laut wie der Corsair, jedoch hört ihr auch hier ein leichtes Rauschen aus einem geschlossenen Gehäuse.
Noch leiser geht der be quiet! Silentwing zu Werke: diesen könnt ihr so gut wie gar nicht aus dem System her raus hören.
Der Xigmatek und der be quiet! liegen von der Kühlleistung her fast auf demselben Niveau, jedoch ist der be quiet! eben den Tick leiser, was ihm den Vortritt lässt.
Die beiden Multiframe S3HS sind - was die Kühlleistung betrifft - leicht über dem SilentWing von be quiet! anzusiedeln.
Bei der Lautstärke punkten auch die S3Hs wie von Noiseblocker gewohnt: Sie sind zwar nicht unhörbar wie der S1, aber aus einem geschlossenen Gehäuse nicht von den anderen Lüfter zu unterscheiden.
Die Minderung der Geräuschentwicklung bewegt sich auf demselben hohen Niveau wie der des be quiet! SilentWing.
Zum Schluss kommt der „unhörbare“ Lüfter aus dem Hause Noiseblocker: Diesen hört ihr zu keinem Zeitpunkt, nicht mal wenn ihr ihn euch direkt neben das Ohr haltet.
Jedoch ist er auch der Kandidat der am schlechtesten kühlt, was aufgrund der 750rpm nicht verwunderlich ist.
In Sachen Lautstärke allerdings macht diesem Lüfter keiner was vor.





*IV. Resümee*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​Nach meiner ersten Lüfter-Review, bleibt bei mir ein durchgehend positiver Eindruck, den der Noiseblocker Multiframelüfter hinterläßt.
Aber der Reihe nach.

Der M12-S1 ist in Sachen Lautstärke die Referenz und ist nicht einmal hörbar, wenn man ihn direkt neben sein Ohr hält: Das hatte ich vorher auch noch nie erlebt.
Selbst die größeren Modelle wie bei mir im Test der M12-S3HS (1800U/min), verhalten sich in Bezug auf die Lautstärke optimal.
Was die Kühleigenschaften angeht, müssen noch eine Kleinigkeit erwähnt werden:
Der M12-S1 ist primär als Gehäuselüfter gedacht, daher fällt er aufgrund seiner nur 750 U/min in den Temperaturtests stark ab, ich habe ihn aber aufgrund der Vollständigkeit auch in die Messungen mit einbezogen.

Für die Kühler sind die M12-S3HS zu empfehlen, sie vereinen Laufruhe mit einer sehr guten Kühlleistung. Die Verarbeitung sowie die tollen Features sind einmalig.
Was alles an Technologie in so einem kleinen Lüfter steckt, ist beachtlich: Hier hat Noiseblocker wirklich eine super Arbeit abgeliefert.
Noiseblocker bietet euch mit der Multiframe-Serie für jeden Einsatzzweck die richtigen Lüfter.
Möchtet ihr einen leisen Wohnzimmer-PC für den Fernseher, nehmt ihr den M12-S1. Soll es ein Gaming-PC werden, so sind die M12-S3HS genau die richtige Wahl.
Das einzig Negative, das vielleicht festgestellt werden könnte, ist der Preis, der jedoch aus meiner Sicht für die tollen Features voll gerecht fertig ist.
Von mir gibt’s eine klar Kaufempfehlung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Awards*
Das Motto „ Multiframe leiser als eine Vogel-Feder?“ kann mit einem ganz großen JA beantwortet werden:

euer Atem ist lauter, wenn ihr genauer hinhört.

Natürlich gibt’s dafür den Gold-Award und den „No Noise-Award.“




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Weitere Links zum Produkt

*Die Noiseblocker Multiframe auf der Webseite von Noiseblocker*

*Der Noiseblocker Multiframe M12-S1 im PCGH-Preisvergleich*

*Der Noiseblocker Multiframe M12-S3HS im PCGH-Preisvergleich*




*Weitere Links zu mir und meinen Reviews*

Für mehr abgefahrene Reviews, Bild und und und, besucht Jarafi Reviews auf Facebook

*Facebookseite von Jarafi Reviews*

Die passenden Videos gibt es bei meinem Youtube-Kanal

*Youtube-Kanal von Jarafi Reviews*


----------



## Jarafi (12. Oktober 2011)

Abend liebe Community ,

hier meine neuste und erste Lüfter-Review, ich hoffe sie gefällt euch.

Bei Fragen, Anregungen oder auch bei Hilfe stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung .

Besucht auch meine Facebookseite, dort findet ihr in Zukunft noch mehr abgefahrene Bilder, Videos und und und 

Beste Grüße

Jarafi


----------



## <BaSh> (12. Oktober 2011)

Super Review. Wollte schon immer einmal wissen wie der Multiframe im Vergleich abschneidet.


----------



## Mr.joker (12. Oktober 2011)

Jarafi schrieb:


> ...
> Zum Schluss kommt der „unhörbare“ Lüfter aus dem Hause Noiseblocker: Diesen hört ihr zu keinem Zeitpunkt, nicht mal wenn ihr ihn euch direkt neben das Ohr haltet.
> ...


(Bezogen auf den Multiframe M12-S1)

Klarer Fall: Dann aber sofort ab zum Ohrenarzt! 
Im Ernst, man hört jeden Lüfter deutlich, wenn man ihn sich direkt ans Ohr hält!
Wenn du da wirklich nichts hörst, ist entweder dein System soo laut oder du hast laute Umgebungsgeräusche (vielleicht andere technische Geräte wie Kühlschrank in der Nähe, oder eine frequentierte Straße direkt vorm Fenster etc., oder, pardon, du hörst wirklich schlecht.
Ich hatte den S1 auch schon mal da und natürlich hört man den, ans Ohr gehalten.
Meine BQ Silent Wings, die z.Zt. bei mir als Deckenlüfter bei 400 upm werkeln, höre ich natürlich auch deutlich, wenn ich mein Ohr dran halte. Aber am Schreibtisch sitzend, wird das ganze dann nahezu unhörbar.


----------



## Jarafi (13. Oktober 2011)

Mr.joker schrieb:


> (Bezogen auf den Multiframe M12-S1)
> 
> Klarer Fall: Dann aber sofort ab zum Ohrenarzt!
> Im Ernst, man hört jeden Lüfter deutlich, wenn man ihn sich direkt ans Ohr hält!
> ...


 
Ich muss nicht zum Ohrenartz , alles wie es da steht stimmt und ist auf meine Samples bezogen die ich zugeschickt bekomme.
Und dieser ist eben unhörbar, was aufgrund seiner 750 U/min auch nicht verwundert.
Wie gesagt kann sich unterscheiden, bei meinem Sample ist nichts zu hören.


----------



## Mr.joker (13. Oktober 2011)

Tja, da kann ich eigentlich auch nur noch mal auf meinen vorherigen Beitrag verweisen!

Ich meine, es gibt ja viele gerade junge Leute heutzutage, die schlecht hören und viele von denen wissen es (noch) gar nicht, bis sie vielleicht irgendwann mal einen Hörtest machen. Dank regelmäßiger MP3-Player und/oder Disco-Beschallung ist die Zahl der jungen Leute mit Hörschäden in den letzten Jahren drastisch gestiegen!

Ich hab noch mal eben bei pc-experience nachgeschaut, die ja auch schon lange Lüfter testen.
Die haben u.a. den Schallpegel in 15 cm Abstand gemessen, und da kam beim *Multiframe S1* z.B. auf 7 Volt ein Wert von *9,5 dBA* raus.
Zum Vergleich beim *Sythe S-Flex SFF21D* kamen auf 7 Volt *7 dBA* raus. Also noch leiser, doch auch das ist fürs menschliche Ohr noch durchaus hörbar!
Ich zitiere hier auch noch mal die Meinung von pc-experience:


> Ein immer wieder nachzulesendes Klischee wollen wir allerdings nicht unkommentiert lassen, es existieren keine unhörbaren Lüfter und sei im Idealfall nur das Geräusch der Luftverwirbelungen, aber unhörbar ist ein Lüfter definitiv nie ! wenn er nicht zu hören ist, läuft er nicht...


Quelle: PC-Experience Reviews : | 120mm Lüfter Roundup 2009

Auch dein Lüfter, mag es auch ein noch so gutes Exemplar im Rahmen der Serienstreuung sein - zumal ans Ohr gehalten! - ist hörbar! Direkt ans Ohr gehalten ist aber auch bei *jedem* Lüfter über das Windgeräusch hinaus ein Motorgeräusch deutlich zu vernehmen.  Auch auf z.B. 300 upm ist ein Motorgeräusch zu hören.
Ich denke, jeder (mit Ausnahme von dir ), der schon mal ein paar Lüfter getestet hat, wird das bestätigen!


----------



## Uter (13. Oktober 2011)

Im großen und ganzen muss ich Mr.joker zustimmen, ein Lüfter ist nie unhörbar, wenn man wirklich nah an ihm dran ist. Dazu kommt, dass 750rpm keine niedrige Drehzahl ist, sogar 500rpm sind noch deutlich hörbar, selbst 300rpm sind nicht unhörbar. Wenn du ein review über silent Hardware schreibst, dann musst du m.M.n. deutlich kritischer sein, vielleicht bist du aber auch nur abgehärtet (oder taub ) von den Kompaktkühlungen. 
Wenn du Lüfter fair miteinander vergleichen willst, dann musst du sie auf die gleiche Kühlleistung drosseln und dann die Lautstärke vergleichen (oder umgekehrt), da du die Lautstärke nicht messen kannst sei dir das aber vergeben. Trtotz der Kritik danke für die Mühe, der Text ist wirklich ausführlich.


----------



## Koyote (13. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
du solltest dir ein Messgerät zur Messung der Lautstärke zulegen und Diagramme wie mit den Temperaturen machen, würde mehr bringen.
Gruß Tim


----------



## ad_ (13. Oktober 2011)

Schicker und ausführlicher Test. Danke


----------



## Seabound (13. Oktober 2011)

Echt klasse gemacht! Sieht man richtig, wieviel Arbeit darin gesteckt hat! 

Ach ja, kleiner Tipp, bei den Videos keine schwarzen T-Shirts anziehen. Bei dem dunken Lüfter und dem dunklen Hintergrund erkennt man nix viel!


----------



## Jarafi (13. Oktober 2011)

Vielen Dank für das Lob und die Kritik 

Die nehm ich mir natürlich für Zukünftige Tests zu Herzen.
Mit dem Messgerät muss ich allerdings mal schauen, aber ich bemüh mich


----------



## Seabound (13. Oktober 2011)

Im Allgemeinen gibts aber wirklich mehr zu loben als zu kritisieren! Echt gut gemacht!


----------



## Jarafi (13. Oktober 2011)

Danke 

Das mit dem Shirt ist aber echt dämlich , kommt nicht mehr vor.
Und mit der Lautstärke lass ich mir auch was einfallen


----------



## Seabound (14. Oktober 2011)

Trotz shirt hats mir gefallen


----------



## Jarafi (14. Oktober 2011)

Bei der nächsten Review mit schwarzen Lüftern gibt es aber ein weißes Shirt


----------



## Seabound (14. Oktober 2011)

Übrigens, grad gesehen, es gibt im android market ne app zum lautstärke messen. Ob die genau ist, kein plan...


----------



## Jackey555 (14. Oktober 2011)

Glaub ich kaum das die genau ist. Der Test gefällt mir dennoch gut. 

DB-Werte sind meines Erachtens ebenso wichtig wie subjektive Einschätzungen. Die Klangcharakteristik eines Lüfter legt oftmals bei identischen DB-Werten eine subjektiv höher empfunde Lautstärke bei bestimmten Lüftern an den Tag.

Ich selbst schwöre seit 2 Jahren auf die Multiframes S-2. Die einzigen Lüfter die da einigermaßen rankommen sind die Silentwings.


----------



## Seabound (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich vermute jetzt auch nich, dass die so genau ist, aber besser als nix   war halt ne idee


----------



## GxGamer (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich möchte auch mal meine persönliche Meinung vortragen:

Schönes Review.
Wie immer gut zu lesen, schön bebildert und ausführlich, mit selbstgemachten Tabellen. Hübsch und informativ.
An dem Test selbst gibt es meiner Meinung nach nix auszusetzen.

Nun aber der unerfreuliche Teil.
 Denn es gibt einen Punkt der mich an jedem deiner Reviews stört.
Deine speziellen "Awards". Sei es der "No Noise Award" oder der "Flame Award", "Hydro Award", "frost Award", "Power Award" usw.
Was genau sollen mir diese Awards sagen? Womit kann ich sie vergleichen?   Besonderes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis? Worauf stützen sie sich?
Das mag jetzt hart klingen, aber für mich klingen die nur nach alberner   Schmeichelei für eine Funktion die selbstverständlich ist.

Beispiele:
Das Gehäuse ist rot - Zack, Flame-Award.
Wakü-Kompaktkühlung kühlt mit einer Flüssigkeit - Zack, Hydro-Award.
Netzteil versorgt System mit stabilen Spannungen - Zack, Power-Award.



Jarafi schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es den Goldaward für das tolle Gesamtpaket
> Und den Power-Award *für die tolle „Spannung“* die selbst das Gaming-System super versorgt...


 

Alles selbstverständlich eigentlich. Bei dir rechtfertigt es einen Award.
Für (sehr) gute Leistungen und Features gibt es einen Award (Gold, Silber).
Dazu kann es auch einen Preis-Leistungsaward geben. Bei deinen hingegen verstehe ich schlicht nicht wofür die Produkte sie bekommen.

Mecker fertig.


----------



## Jarafi (14. Oktober 2011)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch mal meine persönliche Meinung vortragen:
> 
> Schönes Review.
> Wie immer gut zu lesen, schön bebildert und ausführlich, mit selbstgemachten Tabellen. Hübsch und informativ.
> ...


 

Danke freut mich,

zu den spezial Awards, die haben eine Verbindung mit dem jeweiligen Motto des Tests.
Aber da ich das ganze Schema zur Zeit überarbeite, wird es in Zukunft anders aussehen.

Und ich versteh deine Kritik, in Zukunft gibt es Bronze,Silber,Gold und einmige Spezialawards, für eben besondere Features Preis/Leistung und der Gleichen.

Und Danke für deine ausführliche Kritik 

Grüße

Jarafi


----------



## AeroX (16. Oktober 2011)

Schöne Review. Gefällt mir gut! Weiter so


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. Oktober 2011)

Wie immer toll verfasstes Review,  die Multiframe kämen für mich eventuell bei dem nächsten System in Frage. 

Mal schauen, was NB so in 8 Monaten zu bieten hat.

Momentan bin ich noch voll zufrieden mit meinem BlackSilent-Kontingent.

Mfg


----------



## Jarafi (20. Oktober 2011)

Danke euch , freut mich das er gefällt.


----------



## Hübie (21. Oktober 2011)

Junge, ich mag deine Reviews ja recht gerne AAABER:

1.) Heißt es entweder Nähte oder Nut. Weiß nicht genau was du im Video meintest 
2.) Wenn du noch mal ein schwarzes Produkt mit einem schwarzen T-Shirt präsentierst, komme ich persönlich mit einem Feuerlöscher vorbei und mal dich weiss an 

Anonsten: Danke für die Mühe und den ausführlichen Bericht.

Ich habe hier zwei mal PL-1 von Noiseblocker und bin ebenfalls sehr angetan.


----------



## Ynterprises (23. Oktober 2011)

Erstmal seeehr schönes Review
Jetzt zum Thema "No-Noise" Ich hatte auch eine Zeit lang Noisblocker Multiframe und war zufrieden mit der Lautstärke allerdings sind Sone- oder Dbz.-Werte meiner Meinung nach nicht so wichtig wie die Art des Lüftergeräusches. Ein tiefes Brummen ist z.B. stöhrender/nerviger als ein gleichmäßiges Rauschen (am besten mit Meeresbrandung) Schleifgeräusche oder hohes Kreischen sind ganz Übel. Hab jetzt auf Noctua NF P-12 ULN gewechselt, weil die zwar laut Messung etwas lauter sein sollen aber das Geräusch für mich angenehmer ist.
Im Review könntest du das doch auch erwähnen und mit den Awards: Wie wäre es mit Gold, Silber, Bronze für Werte, P/Laward und Special-Freature (schön mit Anglizismus) für einzigartige Vorzüge (wie "Ultrasilent", "ausgefallenes Design" oder "Unterstützt Warpgeschwindigkeit").


----------



## Jarafi (23. Oktober 2011)

Vielen Dank für das Lob  und natürlich auch für die Anregungen 

An den Awards arbeite ich zur Zeit noch , in der nächsten Review sollte schon die Neuen geben


----------



## Redbull0329 (25. Oktober 2011)

Sehr schöne Review, man merkt echt dass du gerne fotografierst


----------



## Jarafi (25. Oktober 2011)

Vielen Dank , freut mich das sie gefällt.


----------



## Pravasi (4. November 2011)

Toll gemacht!
Schönen Dank dafür.


----------



## Hademe (4. November 2011)

Klasse Test!!!  Danke!!!


----------



## Jarafi (4. November 2011)

Danke euch beiden , ich hoffe ich "verfolgt" mich auch weiterhin


----------



## Mischk@ (4. November 2011)

Das stimmt, sehr viel Arbeit für ein "Lüfter" !!


----------



## Jarafi (4. November 2011)

Mischk@ schrieb:


> Das stimmt, sehr viel Arbeit für ein "Lüfter" !!



Vielen Dank ,
Das spielt bei mir keine Rolle ob es eine GPU ist oder ein Lüfter, alles wird mit Spaß, Ideen und Umfang getestet


----------



## PCTom (3. Dezember 2011)

sehr guter Test  hab mir gleich mal den 
*Noiseblocker Multiframe MF12-P*
für meine H100 bestellt


----------



## Jarafi (6. Dezember 2011)

Danke , freut michd as ich helfen konnte.

Grüße

Jarafi


----------

